# True 24 hour pocket watch?



## Teranika

Hey everyone,

As you can see, I just joined this forum. I am certainly far from a watch collector (my own watch is a kid's Timex with a stretchy band...), but I'm on a very specific mission. 

At a museum recently, my boyfriend and I saw an absolutely amazing pocket watch with a 24 hour dial among the museum's large collection. We both fell in love with the idea of such a pocket watch, and so begun my secretive internet search. 

So far, I've found a modern 24 hour Russian pocket watch, but I was really hoping for something truly antique. As far as 24 hour pocket watches are concerned, how should I begin my search? I'm in no rush, although my budget isn't gigantic ($100-$200 for a watch in working condition that keep acceptable time for daily use).

Can someone give me a list of specific makes that correspond with 24 hour pocket watches to make my search easier? Anything would be appreciated.

I'm sorry if this is a duplicate thread from the past, but I didn't find anything after searching.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Teranika,
I assume you're talking about something like this....with a true 24 hour hand that goes around once per day...










The above is a vintage IWC at the IWC museum. Of course, usually the minute hand is centrally mounted rather than in a subdial as the above watch is configured.

When pocket watches were popular, 24 hour models seemed to be more accepted than 24 hour watches are today. In this forum we generally only discuss wristwatches, but your post is relevant and, since we may know how to "hunt" specific watches better than you (who are newer to it), I'll see what I can find and get back to you. Finding a vintage piece that can be a reliable daily timekeeper for $200 may be quite difficult though (at least that's my thought, but I'm not familiar with pocket watch prices...yet  ).

Here is another I saw...more standard with its hands...


----------



## francis 24/24

Hello !

In addition to already given names of Hamilton, Waltham and Elgin, I
would suggest "Chronometre" and "Deesse". The problem beeing that
in contemporary watchmaking a lot of watches wear this adjective which is
a reference to their accuracy.
Many european vintage pocket watches did not carry any brand name : 
not an easy search.
Here is a example of a Chronometre 24-hour packet watch :
http://www.musketeer.ch/watches/24hours_watch.html

As for an "truly antic packet watch keeping acceptable time for daily use",
I am very skeptical. As for the $100-$200 range for it, I am skeptical 
to the square. Yet I wish you good luck !


----------



## Dennis Smith

I've seen a few of these Hamiltons over the years. Here's one on the 'bay with a couple hours left on the auction...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hamilton-16s-Mi...oryZ3940QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's one I saw a while ago. The guy was asking $790...

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=242

If you do a google search for Hamilton G.C.T. you may find more.


----------



## Teranika

Thanks very much for the help. The Hamilton's you mention seem to be a viable option (in that they are, at least in some configurations, not entirely out of the realm of my budget), although I find the watches with the more "elegant" numbers to seem nicer...

One problem with my searches is that I always seem to turn up the pocket watches that work like a standard 12-hour watch and then just have an inner dial of 13-24 to make them a "24 hour" dial. Is there any special phrase I should be using in google for this hunt? 

As far as finding a 24 hour model by an obscure maker, would it be best to frequent ebay, google in general, other specific sites (suggestions), an antique shop, or something else entirely?


----------



## Dennis Smith

Obviously, you know your way around the internet, and your searching seems quite logical to this point. As a fan of 24 hour watches, I feel your pain when searching for a 24 hour watch and the 12 hour watches with 13-24 printed on an inner chapter keep appearing. It's a terminology issue, those 12 hour watches with the 13-24 inner rings were (and still are) known as "24 hour dials". 
They are certainly not the "purist" 24 hour watches we admire, but there's no way to avoid them in your searches (not that I've discovered).
There are quite a few reputable vintage dealers that may be able to help you...and I'd check them out before going to the 'bay. Collector's time gallery, Artoftime, joseph-watches are just a few off the top of my head. Maybe someone else can think of more (and I'll chime in if I do).
Another option is going to the sales corner here, on Timezone, and the trading post on watchnet.com and posting a "WTB" Want to buy ad.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Here's one for sale...

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?p=46601


----------



## gmhutton

hi,

if you search ebay or go to www.finertimes.com you will find WWII military pocket watches known as 'GCT's'. Hamilton make one as do Elgin. i had a solid silver cased one from Hamilton which i recently sold. be prepared to pay a few hundred pounds for a good one.
also there are chinese 24 hour dialled pocket watches available.


----------



## gigfy

I found this one the other day. Just search for Occident on eBay.










Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Teranika

Thanks everyone for the help! The various versions of the military GCT watch seem to be what I'm going to end up with. Now I'm just left stalking ebay/the internet to get the absolute best value.


----------



## PulpMysteryFan

http://cgi.ebay.com/Russian-RAKETA-...goryZ398QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Teranika

PulpMysteryFan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Russian-RAKETA-...goryZ398QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Is it just me, or do those watches seem really sketchy? I mean, I thought Raketa went out of business many years ago, and for there to be so many brand new watches floating around the internet means they have to be some other company's that is using the name Raketa...and it seems like any self respecting company (that makes a half way decent product) wouldn't do that.

Am I wrong in my logic somewhere?


----------



## bigoperm

I'm on the hunt for a 12-on-top 24 hour pocket watch. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## jarnould

Here is my GCT (Greenwitch Civil Time) Hamilton 1942 24 hours ref 4992B, working perfectly. I bought it on Ebay few years ago.





and here is a link on the Bay to find one ...
http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Vintage-194...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Cheers
Jerome 
not very good pict sorry but quick and dirty ...;-)


----------



## coffeeaddict

I am bumping this thread instead of starting a new one.

Has anyone come across a 24 hour pocket watch for sale recently?


----------



## l3wy

GCTs similar to the above pop up on eBay fairly often. I don't recall seeing much else.


----------



## Speedyplanet

My choice is Hamilton 4992B Military pocket watch, it’s classic and I love the face of it.


----------



## J.D.B.

I have a pair of the Raketa watches and, while they aren't the finest available, neither is "sketchy" at all. I keep them on leather in a back pocket when I can't wear a watch on my wrist (heavy work). 

Josh


----------



## CCCP

+1 for Raketas....


----------

